# Savage Predator Hunter???



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Anybody hear anything about this gun? Has anybody shot one? I am looking to buy a new calling rifle.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

looks pretty sweet, thats all i know. i guess theyre thinking about making it a combo with that zeiss.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I haven't seen one so have no first hand experience. However if I remember right there was a guy on another forum that has one and spoke of it favorablly.

Sorry I couldn't be more help.

Larry


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I am a Savage guy to the bone. I am sure it is awesome.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well I think I might stop in Scheels tomorrow and see about ordering one in a .223. I held one at the Bismarck Scheels (of course they have it there but not in GF :eyeroll: ). Sure felt nice.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

The internet reports that i have been reading state good accuracy, purdy, and well balanced but a bit on the heavy side.

THEY say that its "just" a mdl 10 fp, but I've also heard that it has a bit more heft in the buttstock.

as with all interent reports take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

from what i read, its got a totaly new forearm, oversized bolt (which i believe the fp has also), heavier barrel, and the camo pattern. i might be wrong or forgetting something. the only thing i realy like is the camo, otherwise its just a good ole savage, but ive never used an oversized bolt, so that might be something i find myself liking when i pick one up. i could deffinetily see that making heat of the moment follow ups more error proof.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Gerrells in Devils Lake has the 22-250...Looks great....great feel as well


----------

